# 2500 -3.0CS (E9) BMW Repair Manuals



## BobaTett (Aug 6, 2016)

Hey all!

Long story short, my father and I found a complete set of BMW factory repair manuals for 2500-3.0CS (E9) while cleaning out the company warehouse. I grew up with him owning several E9s in the garage. Sadly, we no longer have any and hence have no need for the manuals aside from the nostalgia.

I've decided to let them go (rather than recycle or hoard) should anybody want them. I'm not sure if they're worth anything considering the internet age - make me an offer I guess.

As far as condition goes, they've been sitting in a box in a non climate controlled warehouse for probably 25+ years yet appear to be in remarkably good condition.

- Binders could use cleaning
- Pages appear all intact, in order; yellowed from age; one binder may have a few pages missing (the single pictured manual).
- Content is good with pictures/diagrams

Please see attached pics for reference/condition 
Edit: I can't seem to get the pictures to post properly rotated - apologies!

Thank you!
*Edit: SOLD *


----------



## mosearch (Oct 4, 2006)

PM sent...


Sent from my iPad using Bimmerfest


----------

